# Bike Stolen :( Gravity Liberty CXD or Turino Disc Brake?



## sevaaa (Apr 3, 2014)

Hello everyone! I wanted an opinion on which bike you think is better value/parts/price and in general..

I *used* to own the Gravity Liberty CXD up until 2 days ago when it was stolen from outside of a restaurant in NYC :sad: and am looking for a replacement bike. 

I came across the Motobecane Turino Disc Brake which looks like a great bike with slightly better parts and a better fit (had the 54cm Gravity which felt a tad small) but I am not sure. Also came across the Gravity Zilla which looks like it is also in a similar range.

Any opinions on the bikes or suggestions for something else to look into? I use the bike to get around the city from point A to point B, as well as take it on rides ranging from 15 miles to 150 miles.

Thanks!


----------



## jazzbolicious (Oct 12, 2011)

Depends on what you're going to do with the bike. The Zilla is a monster cross bike for serious off-roading (for cross bike standards) and going through snow/slushy conditions. For more typical year round commuting, the Turino will be a better bike. Also I'd choose the Turino over the CXD because of the updated Claris shifters (without the thumb shifter).

Good luck!


----------



## sevaaa (Apr 3, 2014)

jazzbolicious said:


> Depends on what you're going to do with the bike. The Zilla is a monster cross bike for serious off-roading (for cross bike standards) and going through snow/slushy conditions. For more typical year round commuting, the Turino will be a better bike. Also I'd choose the Turino over the CXD because of the updated Claris shifters (without the thumb shifter).
> 
> Good luck!


Awesome! Thanks for the insight! How easy would it be to install interruptor brake levers on this setup (either by me or my LBS)?


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Cross levers should be easy enough to throw on. Turino looks nice, but not sure if Claris is worth $100 more.


----------



## sevaaa (Apr 3, 2014)

Looks like the Claris shifters are only about $25 more than the FD-2303...any other reason why the bike would be $100 more?


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Might be the 105 rear derailleur, Tioga headset, split saddle, etc... Looks like it's a bunch of incremental upgrades in the specs, none big in themselves but all together are a nice combo.
I'd be inclined to go with the CXD if you're gonna mostly use the bike for JRA. You know how it rides and how to fit it to you, and the Turino is definitely a flashier, more stand out bike. Take the extra $100 and buy better U-lock/cable combo.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Bike thieves in NYC are pretty hard-up if they're stealing BikesDirect crap....

I'd buy a used 30 year old bike and call it good.


----------

